
Ask HN: Good books on big data transfers - interatx
Starting a new job soon where the primary project involves transferring big blobs and a lot of tiny ones across the world as fast as possible. Would love to read some books and catch up on the nuances. Are there any books that HN can recommend me?
======
wmf
I don't know of any books, but check out
[http://moo.nac.uci.edu/~hjm/HOWTO_move_data.html](http://moo.nac.uci.edu/~hjm/HOWTO_move_data.html)

~~~
interatx
Thanks

